# Cabinetmaker relocating to Atlanta



## CustomCab48 (Apr 3, 2017)

What's up everyone, Im a cabinet maker (semi custom to custom) out of southern Indiana. My wife and I are going to be relocating to Atlanta in the next 6-12 months. So this means that I am starting to look into the demand for fine woodworkers I n the area. I specialize in repair work geared at saving as much of the original as possible, all areas of cabinetry from completely one off pieces to duplication for properties such as apartment buildings as well as radius and floating pieces to name a few. I also handle all the specialty work that comes to the shop im currently at weather its a custom bedside table, a barndoor, bookshelves, bedframes etc.

I know where I'm at the demand is pretty high and the supply is rather low. When those specialty pieces aren't on the block I mill and build all of our face frames, door rails/stiles and raised panels unless we're building with mdf inserts for paint grade as well as start to finish on all corner cabinets and pieces modified for specific measurements. I currently have 4 full kitchens in one stage of development or another as well as about 6 vanities with custom drawer boxes finishing up in the spray booth.

Prior to moving to the shop I'm at now as their head builder I spent about 4 years in the custom furniture and restoration arena as a sole proprietor. I've repaired original doors from the early 1900s all the way to building simple bedside tables and most things in between.

I plan to remain in cabinet building and really look forward to finding the right fit and becoming part of the community.

Thanks

CustomCab48


----------

